
“Did Google Shutdown ____ Yet?” – App tracks status of Google's many projects - TokyoKid
http://www.didgoogleshutdown.com
======
sprin
This was interesting at first glance - it's very approachable in it's
simplicity, and I can see it having an impact on the typical Google app user.
Something like this could be a useful resource for people who may not think
about the consequences of their dependence on proprietary cloud apps. I think
most people don't think about the fact that Google (or any other cloud app
provider) can and does shutdown their apps or significantly change the Terms
of Service, usually with very limited options to migrate their data elsewhere.

FOSS cloud apps aren't subject to arbitrary shutdowns or unwelcome changes to
the ToS. This is a huge, obvious advantage that most cloud app users don't
realize. I think supporters of FOSS cloud apps should have something concrete
to point to that shows the fragility of proprietary cloud apps.

However, I would not use this website as a reference for the following
reasons:

\- No citations! It reads as if it is pure opinion without any citations.

\- It's hard to find evidence for some of the claims. Google+ shutting down?
Is that pure speculation?

\- No place to discuss app status in the app. Comments or a wiki should be
offered.

\- Closed source, no way to send pull requests for updates/corrections.

The page has a prominent link to the author's Patreon. This comes across as
litte more than link-bait to draw traffic to the Patreon page, and a hit-piece
on Google. The potential benefit to cloud app users gets lost.

(edit: formatting)

------
0898
Gmail is listed as dying. Did I miss a memo here?

~~~
shade23
>In a surprise move, Google has started moving people over to Inbox, a much
less powerful app that was seen as another Google experiment.

I distinctly remember reading somewhere that Gmail interface was simplified
and inbox was a much more powerful client.I cannot find that page right now.

~~~
27182818284
They switched the default on me recently such that moving to Gmail now
redirects me automatically to Inbox

------
ronsor
OpenID: Was removed to trick people to use G+ lol

